

Gwitter: Unix command-line client for Twitter written in Go - aojensen
https://github.com/ajensenwaud/gwitter

======
fulafel
This probably isn't it, but a mh for Twitter would be pretty cool.

~~~
mh-
a what?

~~~
fulafel
The email client. No relation.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MH_Message_Handling_System](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MH_Message_Handling_System)

